# Uber Tax Information currently down



## ajb62787 (Jun 15, 2016)

The tax section for Uber Driver is currently down with a '*500: Internal Server Error*'


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber is a technology company.


----------



## Tim Town 50 (Feb 1, 2017)

ajb62787 said:


> The tax section for Uber Driver is currently down with a '*500: Internal Server Error*'


Trying to download 1099 from Uber Partner site... But no sign of tabs for "Tax information" or "accept Electronic Delivery". Wonder if goes along with access being down. Uber locally or in San Francisco do not pick up phone.


----------

